# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  لومينا ( 2005 ) -- ( Ls - Ltz - S - Ss )

## أمير العاشقين

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .,

كما المعروف عن شركه هولدن ((مالكه الومينا الاصليه )) تغيير طفيف بالشكل كل سنتين وتغيير كلي بالشكل كل 4 سنين

الشكل الجديد كان 2003 -- 2004 نفس الشكل لكن 2005 تغييرات بسيطه بالشكل الاسطب و المقدمه .

انا دخلت موقع هولدن وطبعا نزلت عندهم 2005 عندنا راح ينزل بشهر رمضان .

هذا هي الصور -- تأتي عندنا بشعار الـ شيفروليه واستبدال كلمه كومادور بكلمه لومينا هذا هو الفرق بين لومينا استراليا ولومينا الخليج


 

 

 

LTZ
 

 
يتبع

----------


## أمير العاشقين

الان


S

 

 

 

 

يتبع...

----------


## أمير العاشقين

SS

----------


## أمير العاشقين

انتهت الصور الان مع المواصفات 



مواصفات LS  

175kW, High Performance Alloytec V6 engine 

• Advanced braking systems (ABS, BA, EBD) 

• Cruise control 

• Driver and front passenger airbags 

• Front power windows 

• CD player 

• Remote control Power Key 

• Trip computer 


175kw == على ما ظن 235 حصان زياده 20 حصان 

مواصفات LTZ  

175kW, High Performance Alloytec V6 engine 

• Advanced braking systems (ABS, BA, EBA, EBD, ESP, CBC) 

• Alloy wheels (4) 

• Air conditioning 

• Rear parking sensors 

• Dual front airbags and side impact airbags 

• Active front head restraints 

• Cruise control 


مواصفات S  

190kW, High Performance Alloytec 190 V6 engine 

• 6-speed manual transmission 

• 5-speed automatic with Active Select (no cost option) 

• Advanced braking systems (TC, ABS, BA, EBD) 

• Sports suspension 

• 17" alloy wheels (4) 

• Sports body kit with front fog lamps 

• Sports trim and instrument cluster 

• Leather-wrap steering wheel 

• Air conditioning 

• Cruise control 

يتبع

----------


## أمير العاشقين

مواصفات Ss  

250kW, 5.7 litre High Output Generation III V8 engine with performance exhaust 

• 6-speed manual transmission 

• Advanced braking systems (TC, ABS, BA, EBD) 

• Electronic throttle control 

• Sports suspension 

• 18 inch alloy wheels (4) 

• Sports body kit with front fog lamps and fender vents 

• Sports seating, steering wheel and instrument cluster 

• Satin chrome/leather gearshift and handbrake handle 

• 6 disc in-dash CD player 

الـSS زاد عدد احصنتها من 328 حصان الي 335 حصان طبعا الناقل اليدوي ماراح يجي عندنا 

انتهى الموضوع ان شاء الله اعجبكم 

مع تحيات

أمير العاشقين

----------


## سر الوجود

يسلمووووووووووا عالصور الحلوه


بصراحه السياره الأولى بتطير العقل

سيارات بقمه الرووووووعه

بانتظار جديدك

تحياتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

يعطيك الله العاافية ..

ما شاء الله سيـــارة رهيبه ..

مشكور اخوي وبنتظر جديدك ..

شبكة النـاصرة

----------


## أمير العاشقين

مشكور اخوي سر الوجود 

عساك على القوة 

أخوي شبكة تسلم لي والله 

عساكم على القوة انشالله 
أخاكم 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## بحر الشوق

ايه وانا اقول السيارات 
اختفت من الناصره ( المعروضة )
الا امير سحب عليهم بهالسيارة الحلوة
تسلم حبيبي اميروووو على ذوقك الحلو
ياحلو


تحياتي
بحر الشوق

----------


## أمير العاشقين

هلا حبيبي بحر 

مشكور والله يالغالي 

بتنسى يوم انبوق السيارة واتجودنا الشرطه 

قمنا انحشنا باللومينا اس اس وضرب تفحيط ابها قمت سقت عنك وسويت مطاردات بها 

لين وصلنا البيت وذخلنها الكراج ولمعنا ونظفنا فيها

نسيت حبيبي 

مشكور يالغالي 

ماتقصر حبيبي 

أمير العاشقين

----------


## محمد درويش

تسلم على الصور الحلوه
يا أمير العاشقين

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*هلا اخوي محمد يسلموا على الرد الحلو اخوي 

عساك على القوة يارب 

تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين*

----------


## صاحب السلسلة

مشكووووووووور اخوي اميرووووووووو 
على الموضوع


تحياتي
skyline

----------


## ^_^moon^_^

مشكور امير العاشقين على الصور الحلوة

|74||64||78|

----------


## أمير العاشقين

مشكورين والله 

عساكم على القوة يارب

----------

